# What decals do you have?



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey guys!

Just curious to see what decals everyone has put on their car. A good decal is always good for a laugh!  Post pics here!







This one is centered on my back window right under the antenna.






Da Grumps is on the back window. Lower right hand-ish corner  (I often see people behind me laugh/take pictures.. Makes my day!)






Then I've got Pedobear creepin on the small window on my driver's side!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That all depends upon the location of the tatto . Now Decals are for the Decal connissuere . Which to say is not always appropriately located !


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

At least decals aren't permanent!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

And you can always relocate them .


----------



## Dylan313 (Dec 27, 2013)

Not a good picture at all but just my "D". Gotta hold it down for the hometown


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

None yet looking to get some put one when it gets spring time lol.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, more like what decals did I remove from my Cruze, dealers label was one of them, not paying me to advertise for him. 

Also wish we had federal license plates, when driving in another state, feel like fresh meat for the cops.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> None...*decals* on cars are like *tattoos* on women...distracting


Thank you sir, I am going to remember this.

I just have two CruzeTalk decals on my rear windows, which I'm surprised I allow. They are related to the car though, so it isn't bad, and they look alright.

Otherwise, I hate decals.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have two cruze nation decals on my front window and, a chevy bowtie on each front door pillar, and two kn decals on my back window on each side of the lower corners. You can kinda see the kn one on the driver side in the last photo. I'll soon add a sinister graphix decal to the back window as well when I get my vinyl wraps in. Here's these ones for now.




































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Why use decals????


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> Why use decals????
> View attachment 58913


I like the ones that say, WASH ME!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NickD said:


> I like the ones that say, WASH ME!


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> Why use decals????
> View attachment 58913


This reminds me of the "family on the back window" decals -_- Not a fan of those!

My sister always jokes that my "family" will be me and a bunch of bunnies lol


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> *Playboy Bunnies?*...wow!


.... Well, I could. But not those kind of bunnies!!! Even though I tell my dad I'm going to be the female version of Hugh Hefner  mwhaha


----------



## CyberSpace_7 (Jan 21, 2014)

Only decal I have...when's that next oil change...?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

This is the only decal on my Cruze - my logo as an auto racing chaplain. The Jeep, on the other hand has the rear window covered in the numbers of the drivers I sponsor at the local track.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Bad enough I have to put a state park sticker on my windshield left lower corner. Can't just show it, won't let me in unless its glued on. This way they get the money for each vehicle I own. Only good for a year, and a b!tch to remove the old one. 

Also have to put a sticker on my license plate, use to send me brand new plates for ten bucks, now 75 bucks just for a one square inch sticker. Try applying these when its -22*F outside and the plate is covered with road salt. If it fall off, can be fined 200 bucks.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

I have pedobear in the same exact place!! I also have an HRC sticker on the rear window along with "But, did you die?!" and "#BYEFELICIA" haha


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Viridian said:


> I have pedobear in the same exact place!! I also have an HRC sticker on the rear window along with "But, did you die?!" and "#BYEFELICIA" haha


Pics? Everyone is saying "Bye Felicia" I finally had to urban dictionary it lol Love your Cruze btw! Great color!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Maryland Shooters and a PRO 2 A badge


----------



## Fish (May 3, 2014)

Marillion sounds that can't be made


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

crauls1010 said:


> Pics? Everyone is saying "Bye Felicia" I finally had to urban dictionary it lol Love your Cruze btw! Great color!


Thanks!!! This isn't the best quality since I took it right after it was put on but here ya go


----------



## That_cruze_guy13 (Aug 24, 2015)

Anyone know where to get the cruzenation decal looked everywhere and can't find one wanting to out it at the top of my windshield


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a decal that says "ya bish" right above the muffler on the bumper


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

0


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## nicolelopp (Sep 13, 2015)

Sent from my LGUS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

If you can read this
*you are too close*


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Whatsaydork (Dec 12, 2014)

Bottom right corner on the back


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have one next to my license plate in the rear and that is from the 2015 Lordstown get together. Other than that I have on "park" sticker from our county park system that allows me to drive thru.


----------

